# Any news on the work regarding video acceleration on radeon drivers?



## dieselriot (Feb 7, 2018)

I remember seeing Jean-Sébastien Pédron answering a post in a forum (wish I could find it now) about how he needed to wait for a new vesa version to implement it, but that was all the way back in 2013. Does anyone know what's taking so long? Pretty much everything else regarding older AMD/ATI GPUs is on par with Linux.


----------



## Preetpal (Feb 22, 2018)

This might be relevant (https://www.freshports.org/graphics/drm-next-kmod/). I am not familiar with the open source BSD graphics stack TBH, but I think it relies on importing support from Linux (PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG). There is more general information available here (https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics).

You probably would be interested in this (https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/freebsd-base-graphics/wiki) and the this repository related to FreeBSD Desktop graphics development (https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-ports-graphics).

Although not relevant, I've only used FreeBSD on a single computer (outside of virtualization) that has an NVidia GTX 1050 TI graphics card. I'm currently using this computer with a 4k monitor and it works without any graphics-related issues. I use the binary drivers provided by nvidia that are available via `pkg`. I included this information as I believe it would be of interest to others interested in running FreeBSD as a desktop pc.


----------



## shepper (Feb 22, 2018)

DaemonForums - AMDGPU.

Both projects import linux kernel drivers and progress in OpenBSD equates to FreeBSD progress.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2018)

Preetpal said:


> This might be relevant (https://www.freshports.org/graphics/drm-next-kmod/). I am not familiar with the open source BSD graphics stack TBH, but I think it relies on importing support from Linux (PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG).


This was recently MFC'ed into 11-STABLE. If everything goes according to plan it will be included in the upcoming 11.2-RELEASE (scheduled for release in June/July)


----------

